# Heading back to Portland next week finally and I want to know one thing....



## GhostWithTheMost (Apr 21, 2015)

Is the Philly Cheessteak stand in Pioneer Square still there? Because I have been craving one for a Loooong ass time now!! haha Seriously though, if anyone knows, and could let me know..it would be cool. Plus, if anyone wants to hang out, hit me up.


----------



## Wawa (Apr 21, 2015)

Yep pretty sure I saw the place last time I was through. Don't recall the name.


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 21, 2015)

I feel sorry for anybody who feels the need to go to Portland so I got you something to keep you going:
http://www.yelp.com/biz/steaks-fifth-avenue-portland-3?osq=Philly+Cheesesteaks+&+Burgers+Cart


----------



## Odin (Apr 21, 2015)

7xMichael said:


> I feel sorry for anybody who feels the need to go to Portland so I got you something to keep you going:
> http://www.yelp.com/biz/steaks-fifth-avenue-portland-3?osq=Philly+Cheesesteaks+&+Burgers+Cart




HAHAA... thanks a lot bro... as I definitely now feel the need to go. 


mmmmm Cheesesteakes.... >>>>>>>>>> :ompus::


----------

